# cannot connect to NAS from Win XP



## mabmarabnis (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have three laptops and a NAS in our house. I can access the NAS fine from the Win Vista computer, but not the Win XP (sp2) machine.

I can ping the NAS and can access shares through the web interface, but when I try to add a network location and use 'browse' or try to type in the address directly it cannot find it. Similarly, nothing shows up under 'My Network'.

I do not have a firewall on this computer and file sharing is enabled.

Any suggestion? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The account you logon to the xp box with does it also exist on the nas unit? It should with same password.

If you do a ipconfig /all do you see netbios over tcp/ip as enabled on the xp box?
You should. If not go to tcp/ip properties and the wins tab to enable netbios over tcp/ip


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You probably need to change the "workgroup" as Vista defaults to "workgroup" and XP Home defaults to "MsHome" for "workgroup". If you right click "My Computer" and choose "properties" under I believe "Computer name" you will see the workgroup name and can change it there with a reboot.
Best way to access the Nas drive though is to "map the drive" or the folders you want to see and again that is easiest in "My Computer".


----------



## mabmarabnis (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, at work now but will try that tonight!


----------

